# 2009 Ferrari F430 Scuderia!



## Silverado_13 (Aug 18, 2009)

A buddy of mine's dad just got this car a month ago. Apparently it's the only slate gray/red stripe Scuderia in Georgia. Only has 595 miles on the clock.

Not much of a photoshoot. Just a couple pictures in his driveway, but I'm trying to convince him to let me shoot this along with his supercharged GTS Viper and '06 GT500.

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.


----------



## icassell (Aug 18, 2009)

... pushes you out of the way, grabs the keys, and zooms off ... :lmao:


----------



## ben. (Aug 18, 2009)

I think trying to use a fisheye lens might lead to interesting results on this car. But anyways, very nice photography, I like these pictures, especially the last one!!!


----------



## icassell (Aug 18, 2009)

Yes, I forgot to mention that ... I like these ... especially the second and the last one.


----------



## JayClark79 (Aug 18, 2009)

ya I guess this car is nice....... if your into totally bad ass, fast, babe magnets


----------



## five pennies (Aug 19, 2009)

I love 5 and 8 they are the most creative


----------



## iflynething (Aug 19, 2009)

Last one is bad ass

~Michael~


----------



## Phranquey (Aug 19, 2009)

five pennies said:


> I love 5 and 8 they are the most creative


 
I agree on these two. #8 would make a good print to hang in the garage...maybe he'd be willing to pay you a couple of $'s for a nice print of his new ride. 


I did get a kick out of #4, though....already got the radar detector mounted....


----------



## UUilliam (Aug 19, 2009)

: (______) (fyi its a dropped jaw)
omg nice car!
The full body shot sells it, I dont care much for the others to be honest.
Get that car into a study and parked onto a refelective surface and shoot away catching the reflection


----------



## Anesthetize (Aug 20, 2009)

The last one looks a bit like it's tilted to the left. Otherwise, it's a great shot. Congrats!


----------



## Silverado_13 (Aug 23, 2009)

icassell said:


> ... pushes you out of the way, grabs the keys, and zooms off ... :lmao:



LOL. I wanted to so badly. 



ben. said:


> I think trying to use a fisheye lens might lead to interesting results on this car. But anyways, very nice photography, I like these pictures, especially the last one!!!



Appreciate it!



icassell said:


> Yes, I forgot to mention that ... I like these ... especially the second and the last one.



Thanks!



JayClark79 said:


> ya I guess this car is nice....... if your into totally bad ass, fast, babe magnets



:lmao:



five pennies said:


> I love 5 and 8 they are the most creative



Thank you!



iflynething said:


> Last one is bad ass
> 
> ~Michael~



That's what I was aiming for. :mrgreen:



UUilliam said:


> : (______) (fyi its a dropped jaw)
> omg nice car!
> The full body shot sells it, I dont care much for the others to be honest.
> Get that car into a study and parked onto a refelective surface and shoot away catching the reflection



Haha. The full body shot was actually just a quick snapshot while he was pulling it into the garage. I really need to spend some time on that shot and get rid of the reflection, house, and the post.



Anesthetize said:


> The last one looks a bit like it's tilted to the left. Otherwise, it's a great shot. Congrats!



It is... I actually didn't notice it until after I posted it and haven't had time to fix it. Thanks.

Here's the original of #8. LOL


----------

